# PC13-Ultra horizontal placement



## THX-UltraII (Nov 19, 2008)

I just bought a PC13Ultra. Would like to know if it is possible to place it horizontal instead of vertical and even more important, what good or bad could this cause looking at sound quality etc.


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

This has been done many times in the past..... There should be no detriment to that positioning...
Call SVS on this as well.... they will be happy to answer your questions regarding that...


----------

